# Do predator engines have alternators



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Pardon my ignorance but I was under the impression the engines had no alternator. A recent thread has me believing otherwise, Anyone care to chime in?


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

In my experience with the 212cc Predator engine, they have no alternator out of the box. There are videos on youtube showing how to add an alternator that was taken from another Honda clone engine.

The 13HP and above units may have alternators. They come with a key start. That leads me to believe, if they require a 12V battery to start, there is probably a solenoid and also a need to keep the battery charged - hence, an alternator.

I just hopped over to the Harbor Freight website and took a look at the parts diagram for the 13HP Predator - there is definitely an alternator - they call it a Charging Coil.


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

i downloaded the manuals for the 8hp and 13hp (420cc) and the 13hp parts diagram and list show a charge coil but no mention in the manual about it or its connection. Seems the 8hp has no charge coil, nothing in the parts list.

Edit: you beat me to it Sblg43.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

I have my 13 hp hooked up to a battery. I haven't checked to see if it charges the battery. I will try to put a Volt meter on it and see if the volt increase when it is running.
I didn't see any kind of rectifier anywhere.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Places to get the charging coil for a 212CC https://www.google.com/search?q=212c...hrome&ie=UTF-8

On ebay there is an electric start kit for the 8hp and in the parts is a charging coil. Can get it seperately not sure if it's the same P/N as the 212's https://www.google.com/search?ei=CLC....0.ut0Za-wdG-4


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

on my 420cc it outputs about 12 volts through the starter solenoid stud


----------



## Rhizzlebop (Sep 16, 2021)

I know this is an old thread. I’m gonna use a predator 420 cc for an old dingo buggy. I wanna do electric start. Rather than a typical lawn tractor battery I’d rather use one like the sealed toro push mower batteries or the generic power wheels batteries. S that not possible? Like my toro push mower does not charge to my knowledge. I think after it cranks the mower a couple seasons you plug in a charger. 

I just feel like the toro or generic amazon powerwheels ones are cheaper safer and more sealed and easier to deal with than traditional lawn tractor batteries.


----------

